# Facing the Fats  by Gentleman (SSBBW, Imagery)



## Gentleman (Dec 29, 2008)

Heres another little slice of life. Dont worry, its not too fattening!

Facing the Fats  by Gentleman (SSBBW, Imagery)

She sat at the make-up table in her dressing room, completely overflowing the sturdy little bench. Her massive legs were spread wide to accommodate her vast belly pressing against the countertop. Dents in the carpet indicated that the bench used to sit much closer. She flipped on the vanity lights and studied her rotund face. 

In spite of her tremendous size, her facial features had remained flawless; delicate, like fine china. She beamed approvingly. Shauns a lucky guy, she said to herself.

Her most prominent feature was her bulging double chin. It completely filled the area between her collarbone and jaw, totally obscuring her neck. It encircled her face making it attractively round. She nodded her head slowly up and down, and watched with amusement as the dimple of her chin bobbed like a little boat in a sea of fat. Adorable! 

Her chipmunk cheeks had inflated like two tennis balls. At dinner tonight with Shaun, those cheeks are going to be stuffed to capacity. An Italian feast awaits! She smiled, and they magically puffed up even more. She liked that. They rose up under her eyes and gave her a bit of a squinty look. Not bad at all. Her baby blues still sparkled! 

She started with her eyebrow liner, penciling in an arc. She had been blessed with long lashes, so she skipped the mascara. A little shadow made her eyes pop. Perfect! She made a pouty face in the mirror and batted her eyes. Shaun will be putty in her hands.

She had cut her blond hair short several hundred pounds ago. Her long mane was constantly getting pinched in the rolls on the back of her neck. Although she loved her flowing tresses, she had to admit that her pixie cut looked really cute. Besides, it helped to emphasize the width of her pretty face, she thought happily. 

She avoided direct sunlight as much as possible. As a result, she maintained a beautiful peaches and cream complexion. She particularly liked the cream part; heaven knows that she had drunk enough of it! With this much acreage of her face showing, her skin had better be faultless. 

She rubbed on a bit of facial cream, her pudgy fingers sinking into her pliant flesh. Just what I need, more cream, she chuckled.

She added a little foundation; then patted on some blush. It occurred to her that she was beginning to resemble a porcelain doll. A living doll! Shaun didnt stand a chance.

Selecting a passionate shade of red, she colored her full lips. Using a slightly darker shade, she drew a heart-shaped outline to accentuate their plumpness. She smacked them; then blew a kiss. Poor Shaun. He wont know what hit him.

Her painstaking cosmetics would be short lived, however. She knew that by the end of the evening, the vast quantities of food she would consume would totally erase her efforts - wiped out by her onslaught of the banquet. The lipstick would be gone, replaced with smeared chocolate. Her cheeks would still be rosy, except now from tomato sauces. 

She would sit back after her desserts, totally engorged. With a contented look on her fattened face, she would bask in the admiration of her lover. She drooled in anticipation.


----------



## Lardibutts (Dec 29, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> She had cut her blond hair short several hundred pounds ago.



Promising stuff! We've had far too many High School lightweights mooching moodily around this site recently.


----------



## aka (Jan 3, 2009)

What a wonderful little story! Would love to hear about how her Italian repast went.

Thank you for posting this and keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 27, 2009)

Lardibutts said:


> Promising stuff! We've had far too many High School lightweights mooching moodily around this site recently.



I Agree!

This only the barest of tastes!!! Please bring on the meeting, the trip to the restaurant, the entire meal and then....


----------

